# REIN Membership Is It Worth It?



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

For those of you interested, it turns out that the folk behind trademarking of my business name happen to be REIN members and one of them Patrick Francey happens to be the VP of REIN. 

Not sure why they're bothering with me to be honest. 

Favours should be repaid in kind so I've written up a post about how their business model works.

http://landlordrescue.ca/rein-real-estate-investment-network/

I'm in the wrong business people


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I would need a lot more evidence than an anonymous tip before publicly accusing people of wrong doing.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I do.. his linked in profile claims it as well. 

http://www.linkedin.com/profile/vie..._*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2

I also have a number of complaints from tenants who have not received their last month's rent deposits back.

I also have a property manager who has 2 former clients of theirs

Several landlords have called me about serving them with legal papers for their lawsuits against them as well. 

These are just the people who have confused me with them so far.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

So are you going to change your website name....

Keep us updated of any changes.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

No, I do have a master plan... it'll take them a long long time to get there, and lots and lots of money in lawyers. 

Just think of all the trips to their personal Belize they'll be giving up in lawyer fees....


----------



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

are talking about 'landlordrescue' ? if you been using the name you have a right to it. Are they trying to take the domain from you? It only if they trademarked it before you registered, someone can't register a trademark if it is already being used.
Oh i read the article now, ya you should have bought the .com when you had the chance or contested their application. Domain names aren't cheap. So they are taking your .ca name? 

Btw, i'm confused about your business, you site looks like a blog site not a management site?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

The blog drives business to my company. 

Trademark battles are fought in Federal court, not exactly the kind of place you want to go unless you have lots of money to pay for lawyers. 

If I do not fight the trademark they own the exclusive rights to the name in Canada. It's not the .com per se although it is irritating that people think I'm their head office and send complaints to me. 

I will contest their application.


----------

